# TicTacToe/3Gewinnt/XXO



## bugatti_1001 (22. Aug 2007)

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Link des spiels, bei dem 

-> 1 vs. 1 und ohne Applets läuft??


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2007)

*verschieb*


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2007)

http://www.mm.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/courses/helpdesk/junit4.html
im dritten abschnitt ist ein tictactoe source

habs mir nicht angesehn aber vielleicht ist das ja was für dich


----------



## bugatti_1001 (23. Aug 2007)

vielen dank!


----------

